# Celebrities and Their Prada - PICS ONLY



## Beach Bum

Please use this thread to post pics of celebrities and their PRADA bags and any PRADA accessories...THANKS!


PLEASE NO CHITCHAT!
PICS ONLY!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Garner


----------



## kanin8

Naomi Watts..


----------



## RoseMary

kelly osbourne


----------



## H_addict

I am pretty sure this bag is PRADA also (if not, please delete):


----------



## H_addict




----------



## H_addict




----------



## couturequeen

Kate Winslet


----------



## karo

Nicole Kidman again


----------



## couturequeen

Meg Ryan


----------



## rainyjewels

ashley tisdale


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Carla Bruni


----------



## lightblue84

miley cyrus


----------



## Rachelle

Supermodel Sasha Pivovarova at the PRADA Iconoclasts event


----------



## amusic20

Hilary Duff with a Cervo Lux Print Bowler


----------



## IFFAH

@ Prada Transformer Event in Seoul

South Korea actress, *Kim Min-Hee* in Prada







South Korea actress, *Song Hye Kyo* in Prada


----------



## IFFAH

South Korea actor, *Oh Ji Ho*






South Korea actor, *Joo Jin Hoon*






Hollywood/South Korea actor, *Daniel Henney*


----------



## amusic20

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## IFFAH

Brigette Lin


----------



## IFFAH

Hong Kong actress, Carina Lau in Prada


----------



## alouette

Fairy bag and lace bag


----------



## alouette

Marcia Cross - cervo antik tote
Bar Rafaeli in ombre tote
Miley Cyrus in orange Naplak bowler


----------



## alouette

Ashely Tisdale
Jessica Biel - denim tote


----------



## alouette

Victoria Beckham
Lind Lo


----------



## karo

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## IFFAH

Ashley Tidale











Cecilia Cheung


----------



## Laaa

Ashley Tisdale gets a frappucino from Coffee Bean in Toluca Lake.


----------



## Laaa

Miley Cyrus having lunch with Emily and Justin in Pasadena.


----------



## chic02latz

Penelope Cruz (w/ Prada Nappa Bow-Tie Tote) & Javier Bardem


----------



## browneyesblue

Miley Cyrus' Mom! Cute!


----------



## browneyesblue

One more!


----------



## divineprada

This studded Prada bag will be the end of me...or at least my credit limit!


----------



## divineprada

Here's another look:


----------



## chic02latz

sienna miller - saffiano+tessuto tote


----------



## IFFAH

Jennifer Garner


----------



## sbelle

more Sienna Miller with her saffiano+tessuto tote


----------



## IFFAH

Sienna Miller


----------



## bykimber

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## chic02latz

eva mendes - saffiano+tessuto bag


----------



## chic02latz

rachel weisz


----------



## maria-mixalis

Miranda Kerr


----------



## lightblue84

HALLE BERRY


----------



## alouette




----------



## lvstratus

Nicole Kidman


----------



## lvstratus

Prada Psycho said:


> No wonder no one can find this bag. Prada handed them out to all the Hollywood "It Girls" for their use.


 

very good point!

another pic of Nicole and her lovely bag


----------



## lightblue84

Miranda kerr 

elisabetta canalis


----------



## kiki119

nicole kidman


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## karo

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## karo

Miranda Kerr


----------



## karo

Anne Hathaway and Jessica Alba


----------



## komal

Lindsay Lohan and the Milan Airport drama. Great action shots of the Prada Fringe Tote.


----------



## Miss World

Ashley Olsen wearing a Prada Nylon Backpack in Black


----------



## bykimber

Uk pop star Cheryl Cole


----------



## Blueberry

Can someone please ID her bag ? and where can I find it as well ?

TIA


----------



## browneyesblue

Prada bag...


----------



## browneyesblue

January Jones


----------



## akillian24

Ha, Ha, Browneyesblue  - I was just hopping on to post JJ sporting the same bag!


----------



## browneyesblue




----------



## browneyesblue

Elisabetta Canalis (George Clooney's girlfriend)


----------



## browneyesblue

Saffiano Cut_out Tote


----------



## browneyesblue




----------



## otilia




----------



## browneyesblue

Renee Zellweger


----------



## Nola

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## Freckly Libra

Australian woman turned Crown Princess Mary of Denmark.

Style: BR 4391

Love the pebble gray colour and shoulder strap.

Classic, simple, and good for smart casual looks.


----------



## ayla

Catherine Deneuve in Venice for the premiere of her film "Potiche"


----------



## sbelle

Not a great picture, but you can see Katie Holmes carrying that bag that looks like it is knitted.  I saw this bag irl in NYC and it is gorgeous (but really heavy)


----------



## DisCo

Rihanna


----------



## DD840

With a 2008 purse at a Sept "Other Guys" launch in London


----------



## poojles

Tilda Swinton


----------



## blazedog

Prada Knitted Tote


----------



## DisCo

more of Rihanna, Sienna Miller with Prada sandals, Sandra Bullock with Prada sunglasses


----------



## XCCX

Here are some more


----------



## blazedog

Spring 2011 Clutch


----------



## blazedog

Uma Thurman


----------



## blazedog

Not sure of the official name


----------



## ch33klet

Jessica Alba


----------



## Sabinalynn

Kate Beckinsdale with a gaufre!!


----------



## Cari284

Catherine Zeta Jones (source: people.com)


----------



## blazedog

Emma Roberts


----------



## iluvmybags

Miranda Kerr and her gorgeous red Prada (I need to know more about this bag -- I am absolutely in love with it!)


----------



## browneyesblue

Pippa Middleton wearing (Patina Messenger bag...I think) Prada bag!


----------



## wuselmurphy

I don´t need help with a bag - LOL - but with the lady please - who´s that girl?  many thx!!


----------



## dong8351

Source: theblondesalad.com


----------



## dong8351

Source: theblondesalad.com


----------



## dong8351




----------



## dong8351




----------



## dong8351




----------



## karo

Jennifer Garner


----------



## karo

More pics of Jennifer Garner
Source: celebritybabyscoop


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts


----------



## HHPmom

I went to see Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol last night. The female assassin Sabine Moreau (Lea Seydoux, Prada Candy perfume girl) wore a black Saffiano Lux tote with strap. This is the one she used to pour in her diamonds. I can't find a still picture of that scene on the web. I believe it's the 2274. This is a shot of her in the movie, courtesy of anonymousmich blog. http://anonymousmich.blogspot.com/2011/12/mission-impossible-4-ghost-protocol.html

I have the 1786 (no strap) in black. As soon as Ms. Moreau grabbed her bag from the sofa, put it on her lap to pour the diamonds, my husband made a recognizing sound. We both laughed.


----------



## karo

Jessica Alba


----------



## oh_my_bag

Kate Bosworth


----------



## oh_my_bag

Alexa Chung


----------



## oh_my_bag

Diane Kruger


----------



## oh_my_bag

Caroline Sieber


----------



## oh_my_bag

more Caroline Sieber


----------



## oh_my_bag

Kirsten Dunst and her wallet


----------



## oh_my_bag




----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Espree

I'm so much in love with this bag


----------



## Cari284

Some Prada from Paris Fashion Week today


----------



## oh_my_bag




----------



## oh_my_bag




----------



## oh_my_bag




----------



## oh_my_bag




----------



## Cari284

From Paris Fashion Week


----------



## Cari284

Anna Dello Russo (at FW in Paris) with her green Prada clutch


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

January Jones


----------



## blazedog

Saffiano & Canvas Tote


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## blazedog

Kate Perry


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## karo

Jessica Alba again


----------



## bobobob

Carey Mulligan - Met Ball 2012 credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow - Met Ball 2012 credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour - Fall 2012 RTW credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Eva Mendes







credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

The Saturdays singer Mollie King.


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## fumi

Lindsay Lohan






credit: dailymail


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner 
(May 12, 2012 - Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## fumi

Rosie Fortescue







credit: dailymail


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## karo

Eva Mendes
people.com


----------



## blazedog

I think this is called the Pyramid


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba
(May 19, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Lydia Bright


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## karo

Selma Blair
celebritybabyscoop.com


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen


----------



## steph22

Eva Mendes


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara 
(June 3, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Noomi Rapace credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Eva Mendes


----------



## cocosapphire

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey
(June 21, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Zooey Deschanel credit: dailymail


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen 
(June 22, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata (credit - F1Ladies)


----------



## bobobob

Lily Cole credit: dailymail


----------



## steph22

Zooey Deschanel
(July 5, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Anne Hathaway credit: shoerazzi


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## Cari284

From fashion week in Paris


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan credit: contactmusic


----------



## vero0987

Jessica Biel


----------



## bobobob

Christian Serratos credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Uma Thurman credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## cocosapphire

Bonnie Wright


----------



## cocosapphire

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

Jill Zarin


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: zimbio


----------



## cocosapphire

^Rihanna (enlarged view)


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## bobobob

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata


----------



## cocosapphire

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts


----------



## bobobob

Christine Bleakley credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Mara credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Milla Jovovich credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Gayhart


----------



## bobobob

Minnie Driver credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner
(October 11, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Naomi Rapace


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## bobobob

Vogue Magazine Editor-in-Chief Anne Wintour attends Museum Of Fine Arts: Mario Testino Exhibit Sponosred By Swarovski at Boston Museum Of Fine Arts on October 17, 2012 in Boston, Massachusetts. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba credit: zimbio


----------



## cocosapphire

Gwen Stefani (Elle UK Oct '12 photoshoot)


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen (Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Meg Matthews


----------



## bobobob

January Jones credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Claire Danes


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## bobobob

Alyson Hannigan credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chris Brown credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Elle Fanning credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Rita Wilson


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Another of Miranda


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Former Made in Chelsea star Kimberley Garner credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried 
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Katherine Schwarzenegger 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## cocosapphire

Benicio Del Toro - - Prada 2013 spring/summer campaign


----------



## cocosapphire

Aaron Taylor-Johnson - - Prada 2013 spring/summer campaign


----------



## cocosapphire

Dane Dehaan - - Prada 2013 spring/summer campaign


----------



## cocosapphire

Prada 2013 spring/summer campaign


----------



## cocosapphire

More Prada 2013 spring/summer campaign


----------



## cocosapphire

Harvey Keitel - - Prada 2013 spring/summer campaign


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Danielle Spencer


----------



## FashionFaith

Sarah Jessica Parker - Clutch in the City


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Mollie King
> 
> View attachment 2014211



Front shot.


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lena Dunham


----------



## steph22

Alyson Hannigan


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Mollie King credit: splashnewsonline


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## dfry

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Maria Shriver


----------



## steph22

Mollie King  (source Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## dfry

Bonnie Wright in Prada LBD
Credit:  instyle.co.uk


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wearing Prada Baroque glasses current and prior outings.
Credit:  fashionbombdaily and Haus of Rihanna


----------



## dfry

Felicity Jones with Prada clutch.


----------



## dfry

Mia Wasikowska in Prada dress.


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway in Prada dress.


----------



## dfry

Beyonce wearing Prada Baroque Sunglasses, and others who have worn them (Evan Rachel Wood, Miley Cyrus, Rihanna).


----------



## dfry

Rachel Weisz


----------



## dfry

Elizabeth Banks wearing Prada shoes.


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Garner


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain in Prada gown.


----------



## dfry

Kerry Washington in Prada gown.


----------



## dfry

John Krasinski wearing Prada suit.


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss for i-D Pre-Spring 2013


----------



## bobobob

Coco Rocha for Glamour US March 2013


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway wearing Prada gown for the Les Miserables Paris premiere


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Karlie Kloss with Prada handbags, jewelry, and mink top (last pic) in Vogue US
Credit: designscene


----------



## dfry

Edie Campbell wearing Prada earrings in Vogue US
Credit: designscene


----------



## dfry

Kate Moss wearing Prada stole and bra in March 2013 W Magazine


----------



## dfry

Fei Fei Sun and Sui He wear Prada in March 2013 British Vogue Orient Express CREDIT thestylewatcher


----------



## dfry

Xiao Wang wearing Prada top and pants for Elle UK
Credit:  Sandi in the City


----------



## dfry

Daria Strokous wearing Prada in March 2013 Vogue China 
Credit: thestylewatcher


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Prada in Purple Fashion Magazine


----------



## dfry

Abbie Heath wearing Prada in L'officiel Singapore 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan wearing Prada in AnOther Magazine


----------



## ic_locon

Mollie King Shows Off Her Legs In A Mini Skirt In LA and a Prada bag, 2013.


----------



## dfry

Kelly Brook
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr


----------



## dfry

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## dfry

Jude Law in Prada double breasted jacket and tuxedo


----------



## dfry

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## dfry

Michelle Williams in Prada dress


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Lindsay Lohan in Prada shoes


----------



## dfry

Juno Temple


----------



## dfry

Brit Marling in Prada boots


----------



## dfry

Amy Poehler in Prada dress


----------



## steph22

Made in Chelsea's Louise


----------



## bobobob

Helena Bonham Carter  credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Daria Werbowy for Vogue Ukraine


----------



## dfry

Alice Eve wearing Prada dress and Prada Tail light jewel-toe wedges
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Anna Wintour


----------



## bobobob

Carol Alt credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Doutzen Kroes covers April 2013 Vogue Japan
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway
credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Kerry Washington with Prada bag


----------



## dfry

Daniel Radcliffe wearing Prada tux at 2013 Oscars


----------



## dfry

Christoph Waltz wearing Prada suit


----------



## dfry

Sibui Nazarenko wearing Prada in March 2013 Marie Claire Spain
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Prada sunglasses 
credit outfitidentifier and justjared


----------



## dfry

Heidi Mount wearing Prada in March 2013 Elle 
Credit thestylewatcher


----------



## dfry

Kendra Spears wearing Prada in March 2013 Vogue Australia


----------



## dfry

Elisabetta Canalis


----------



## dfry

Jim Parsons wearing Prada polo, jeans, and loafers in March 2013 GQ


----------



## dfry

Rihanna second cover for April 2013 Elle UK


----------



## dfry

Aline Weber in March 2013 Vogue Australia


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne wearing Prada dress, jacket and bag (pic 1) in Feb 2013 W Magazine 
Credit fashioneditorials


----------



## dfry

Coco Rocha in March 2013 Elle Ukraine 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Lais Ribeiro in Feb 2013 L'Officiel France Credit


----------



## dfry

Magdalena Langrova in March 2013 Harper's Bazaar USA


----------



## dfry

Milla Jovovich in February 2013 Vogue Paris


----------



## dfry

Nico O in March 2013  Marie Claire UK


----------



## dfry

Valentina Zeliaeva wearing Prada in March 2013 Elle Russia


----------



## dfry

Yumi Lambert wears Prada in March 2013 Jalouse 
Credit fashioneditorials


----------



## dfry

Rianne Ten Haken wearing Prada in March 2013 Elle Spain


----------



## dfry

Wang Xiao wearng Prada in March 2013 Elle USA


----------



## dfry

Valeria Demitrienko in March 2013 Marie Claire USA


----------



## dfry

Xiao Wen Ju in Feb 2013 Elle France


----------



## dfry

Steffi Soede in March 2013 Elle Netherlands


----------



## dfry

Catherine McNeil in March 2013 Vogue Russia


----------



## dfry

Luisa Bianchin with Prada bag in March 2013 Glamour Spain 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Frida Gustavsson in Feb 2013 Vogue Netherlands 
Credit fashioneditorials


----------



## dfry

Heidi Mount in Feb 2013 Elle Russia 
Credit modelsrule


----------



## dfry

Patricia van de Vliet in March 2013 Vogue Turkey 
Credit sandinthecity


----------



## dfry

Lara Stone in March 2013 Harper's Bazaar Australia 
Credit sandinthecity


----------



## dfry

Reese Witherspoon with Prada purse


----------



## dfry

Shanina Shaik in March 2013 Harper's Bazaar Australia


----------



## dfry

Maiken Abma in Spring 2013 V Magazine 
Credit sandinthecity


----------



## dfry

Anna Wintour attends Chanel fashion show in Paris
Credit huffingtonpost


----------



## dfry

Ethan Hawke wearing Prada in Spring Summer GQ Style Germany 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Prada Uomo Spring Summer 2013 Ad Campaign with Aaron Taylor-Johnson, Benicio Del Toro, Dane DeHaan, and Harvey Keitel
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Bonnie Chen in March 2013 Vogue China 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Rachel Weisz in March 2013 Harpers Bazaar UK 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lea Seydoux  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rebecca Hall  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Naomi Campbell in Numéro Russia #001 March 2013 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Michelle Williams wearing Prada in AnOther Magazine


----------



## dfry

Lea Seydoux in April 2013 Numero Tokyo 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Renee Zellweger wearing Prada dress and bag at the Miu Miu fashion show in Paris 
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards and glamour.com


----------



## dfry

Jude Law wearing Prada suit at Side Effect Paris Premiere
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards and justjared


----------



## dfry

Fei Fei Sun covers April 2013 Vogue Italia 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Cecilia Lavarini Matteucci attends the Beauty in Vogue night in Italy
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Famke Janssen Prada 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Selena Gomez wearing Prada top and skirt in April 2013 Harpers Bazaar


----------



## dfry

Aly Raisman
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Randy Jackson
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Wiz Khalifa
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Ben Affleck 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Randy Jackson wearing Prada Rubber Tipped Oxfords 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Marc Jacobs wore same Prada Rubber Tipped Oxfords, but in white, last year. 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Priyanka Chopra in March 2013 Vogue India 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Katie Couric wore Prada shoes on her show
Credit katiecouric.com


----------



## dfry

Katie Couric wearing Prada skirt on her show
Credit katiecouric.com


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wearing Prada jacket, top, pants and shoes in Dec 2012 Harpers Bazaar
Credit harpersbazaar


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wearing Prada shoes
Credit hollywoodreporter


----------



## dfry

Joseph Gordon-Levitt in Prada suit 
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Malgosia Bela wears Prada in April 2013 Vogue Paris 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain in Feb 2013 InStyle UK 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Andreea Diaconu in March 2013 Vogue Japan 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Elza Luijendijk in Feb 2013 Vogue Australia 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Kaley Cuoco with Prada clutch 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Anne Vyalitsyna in Feb 2013 Harper's Bazaar Russia 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Blanca Suarez in March 2013 Marie Claire Spain 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Gwen Loos in March 2013 Elle Russia 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Lana Del Rey in March Numero Japan 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Nastya Kusakinain March 2013 Dazed and Confused UK 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Saki Asamiya in April 2013 Vogue Japan 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Saoirse Ronan in March 2013 InStyle USA 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Viktoriya Sasonkina in March 2013 Marie Claire Italy 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## steph22

Brit Marling
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## dfry

Ming Xi in March 2013 ELLE Taiwan 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr in April 2013 Vogue Australia 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Ashley Tisdale with Prada clutch 
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Katie Couric wearing another style Prada shoes on her show 
Credit katiecouric


----------



## dfry

Kristen McMenamy in April 2013 Vogue Germany 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Alyona Subbotina in April 2013 L'Officiel Paris 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Vika Falileeva covers April 2013 Elle Russia April 2013 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wearing Prada glitter oxfords 
Credit taylorswiftstyle


----------



## dfry

Marlene Gaasbeek in April 2013 Harper's Bazaar Australia 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Chiharu Okunugi in Prada spread for April 2013 Vogue Japan 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain wearing Prada shoes
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Reese Witherspoon in Prada suede ankle boot
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Kylie Minogue
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Gemma Arterton
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Vika Falileeva in April 2013 Elle Russia 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Alice Govens with Prada bag at the L'Oreal Melbourne Fashion Festival 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Fei Fei Sun in April 2013 Vogue China 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Karolina Kurkova in April 2013 Vogue Germany 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Elisabetta Canalis in Milan
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Lea Seydoux in April 2013 Elle Ukraine 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne in Feb 2013 Vogue China 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Saskia De Brauw in April 2013 Vogue China 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Camille Rowe in March 2013 Elle France 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni at Prada Marfa store, an art installation by both artists Elmgreen and Dragset in the middle of the Texas 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley in Prada sunglasses 
Credit outfitid


----------



## dfry

Patricia Van der Vliet wearing Prada in Harpers Bazaar Latin Americas April 2013 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Eva Mendes wearing Prada coat and shoes 
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Eva Mendes wearing Prada dress and shoes.
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Dane DeHaan in Prada head-to-toe
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## steph22

Brit Marling 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Peaches Geldof


----------



## steph22

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## dfry

Rita Ora wearing Prada in Spring/Summer 2013 HUNGER Magazine #4 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Teresa Palmer in Prada sandal booties in Spring 2013 Flaunt magazines Mens Spring Fashion issue.
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Soo Joo Park in April 2013 Elle Italy 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Ola Munik in March 2013 Vogue Taiwan 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Sienna Miller with Prada bag and shoes 
Credit outfitid, popsugar, and justjared


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook 
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## dfry

Naomi Watts wearing Prada dress and shoes 
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## steph22

Lily Cooper


----------



## dfry

Gigi Hadid with her mom, Yolanda Foster.
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Daphne Groeneveld wearing Prada in The Sunday Times Style March 31, 2013 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni with Prada bag
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni in Prada sunglasses  
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Nikki Reed wearing Prada necklace at Vogues Triple Threat dinner 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## dfry

Meg Ryan and daughter Daisy True
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift with Prada bag in April 2013 Wonderland Magazine.  
Credit taylorswiftstyle


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Prada wedges.  
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Garner 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Instagram of Rihanna wearing Prada Dixie Deluxe sunglasses with Chris Brown.  
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Instagram of Rihanna wearing Prada sunglasses on a different outing (her Prada bag posted previously).  
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Arnold Schwarzenegger in Prada Levitate wingtip oxford shoes 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

This had not been posted:  Carey Mulligan wearing Prada dress at the 2010 Oscars,  note the little charms on the bodice.
Credit nydailynews


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan in Prada designed dress for movie, The Great Gatsby 
Credit popstyle.ew


----------



## dfry

Karlie Kloss in Prada on the cover of May 2013 Vogue Australia
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Portia De Rossi wearng Prada in May 2013 Out Magazine.  
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan in another Miuccia Prada designed costume in the movie, "The Great Gatsby."   Release date for the movie is May 10, 2013.
Credit fashionista, astairemagazine, and imdb


----------



## steph22

Peaches Geldof


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanpoel


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan wearing another Miuccia Prada designed costume in the movie, The Great Gatsby.  
Credit fashionindie


----------



## dfry

Aubrey Plaza wore Prada to the 2013 MTV Movie Awards 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan wearing another Miuccia Prada designed costume in the movie, The Great Gatsby.  
Credit graziadaily


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## dfry

Karlie Kloss wearing Prada in May 2013 Vogue Australia 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Delta Goodrem with friends in West Hollywood, CA today
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Prada sunglasses at Coachella Day 2 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr prepares to leave Australia 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Joseph Gordon-Levitt wore a Prada suit when he won the Breakthrough Filmmaker of the Year Award for his film Don Jon at CinemaCon Big Screen Achievement Awards in Las Vegas 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Dana Delaney


----------



## steph22

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart 
(Source: David Krieger/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## dfry

Olivia Munn leaving the Bowery Hotel in New York City on April 22, 2013
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Miley Cyrus wearing Prada platforms in Beverly Hills on April 22
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Qin Hao wearing Prada at the Beijing International Film Festival in China  
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Miley Cyrus wearing Prada platforms while meeting with her new manager Larry Rudolph, who also manages Britney Spears, on April 23 in Burbank, California 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Rebecca Hall wearing Prada at the premiere of Iron Man 3, at the El Capitan Theatre in Hollywood April 24 
Credit rcfa


----------



## ic_locon

Sophia Vergara and her Prada bag


----------



## dfry

Anna Wintour and Marc Jacobs both in identical Prada at last night's Great Gatsby premiere Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Prada sunglasses in Mexico 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## dfry

Claire Danes wearing Prada poses with her husband, Hugh Dancy, and Bob Schieffer at the 2013 White House Correspondents Association Dinner in Washington, D.C April 27 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Kate Mara wearing Prada at the 2013 White House Correspondents Association Dinner in Washington, D.C April 27 
Credit becauseiamfabulous and justjared


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan covers June 2013 Harper's Bazaar 
Credit harpersbazaar


----------



## dfry

Katy Perry at the Great Gatsby pre-premiere cocktail party in New York April 30 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan wearing Prada with Miuccia Prada at the Great Gatsby pre-premiere cocktail party in New York April 30 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Maggie Gyllenhaal wearing Prada at the Great Gatsby pre-premiere cocktail party in New York April 30
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Tobey Maguire with his wife, Jennifer Meyer, at the Great Gatsby pre-premiere cocktail party in New York April 30 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Isla Fisher wearing Prada at the Great Gatsby pre-premiere cocktail party in New York April 30 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Florence Welch wearing Prada at the Great Gatsby pre-premiere cocktail party in New York April 30 
Credit gossipcenter


----------



## dfry

Alexa Chung wore Prada at the Great Gatsby pre-premiere cocktail party in New York April 30 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan inside pic in June 2013 Harpers Bazaar 
Credit rcfa


----------



## steph22

Georgia Salpa


----------



## dfry

Leonardo DiCaprio wearing head-to-toe Prada at the premiere of The Great Gatsby on May 1 at Lincoln Center in New York City
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## dfry

Rita Wilson at the 2013 EIF Women's Cancer Research Fund's An Unforgettable Evening on May 2 Beverly Hills 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Baz Luhrmann wore Prada with Catherine Martin at The Great Gatsby Catherine Martin and Miuccia Prada Dress Gatsby exhibition at the Prada New York Epicenter 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Bode Miller with his wife Morgan Miller at the 139th Kentucky Derby at Churchill Downs in Louisville, Kentucky on May 4 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller 
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## steph22

Betheny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## steph22

Avril Lavigne


----------



## steph22

Lily Cooper


----------



## dfry

Renee Zellweger wore Prada on the red carpet at the 2013 Met Gala 
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Fei Fei Sun in Prada at The Great Gatsby Catherine Martin and Miuccia Prada Dress Gatsby exhibition at the Prada New York 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Rooney Mara wore Prada shoes at the IFP/Calvin Klein Celebration of Women in Film Cannes Party 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Kate Bosworth with Prada clutch and shoes at the screening of her latest movie Black Rock, held at ArcLight Hollywood 
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Will Smith wore a Prada suit at the premiere for his upcoming film After Earth in Seoul, South Korea 
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Will Smith wore a Prada suit with his son, Jaden, while promoting his upcoming film After Earth in Taipei, Taiwan 
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Nicole Scherzinger with black Prada Top Handle Tote at Heathrow Airport May 17 
Credit starstyle


----------



## steph22

Lily Cooper


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wore Prada in New York City May 5 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Keith Urban at LAX airport with his daughter wearing a Prada lambskin leather drawstring top backpack 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Milla Jovovich wore Prada at the screening of Cleopatra to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the film during the Cannes Film Festival May 21 
Credit rcfa and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Kourtney Kardashian wore Prada pumps while shopping in Calabasas, CA on May 21 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Miuccia Prada in Prada at the 2013 Met Gala
Credit vogue


----------



## dfry

Sienna Miller and Tom Sturridge in New York City May 24 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Julianne Moore wearing Prada in Summer 2013 DuJour Magazine 
Credit dujour


----------



## dfry

Georgia May Jagger in June 2013 LOfficiel Paris 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wore Prada crystal encrusted sunglasses and necklace in Morocco 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Zendaya Coleman in Prada dress 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Sienna Miller wore Prada Bow Flat sandals with Tom Sturridge, and daughter Marlowe in New York City May 27 
Credit dailymail and starstyle


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wore a Prada crystal and resin rose necklace to her favourite restaurant, Giorgio Baldi in Los Angeles May 19 
Credit hausofrihanna


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni with Prada bag in Milan, Italy May 27
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Elton John wore Prada shoes and carried a Prada bag with David Furnish and sons Elijah, 4 months, Zachary, 2, on May 29 in Venice, Italy
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne wore Prada in in music video with  Rita Ora: Facemelt - The Remix' 
Credit ritaora


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Garner grocery shopping with daughter Seraphina at Pacific Palisades area of Los Angeles on June 1 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Whitney Port wore Prada Baroque sunglasses in Beverly Hills May 31 
Credit starstyle


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## dfry

Léa Seydoux wore Prada in May 2013 Vogue Korea 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

ZZ Top rocker Billy Gibbons shops in Madrid with his wife, Gilligan Stillwater, on June 3 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Aniston wore Prada with Justin Theroux at the wedding of Lake Bell and Scott Campbell on June 1 in New Orleans, La 
Credit justjared and outfitid


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Miley Cyrus wore Prada platforms during her SpreeCast June 3 
Credit starstyle and justjared


----------



## dfry

Hilary Duff wore Prada Studded Smoking slippers with Luca in Sherman Oaks Ca June 5 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Arun Nayar with his girlfriend, Kimberly Johnson, at the Ormeley Dinner in London June 6 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Garner at Whole Foods in Brentwood, CA on June 8 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Kourney Kardashian with Prada baby bag taking Mason and baby Penelope to a birthday party in Beverly Hills on June 8 
Credit daily and starstyle


----------



## dfry

Sienna Miller wore leopard Prada bow slippers with baby Marlowe and Tom Sturridge's mom, Phoebe Nicholls, in NYC on June 8 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Kelly Preston


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen


----------



## smallq8

Yes, looks good with all celebrities and the most beutiful look found at Kate Winslet.


thank you


----------



## dfry

Petra Nemcova wore Prada in June 2013 Marie Claire, Mexico 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Zhang Ziyi wore Prada in July 2013 Vogue China 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Bar Refaeli shopping June 25 in Madrid, Spain 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Christy Turlington in Prada Fall 2013 Campaign 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Fei Fei Sun in Prada Fall 2013 Campaign 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## steph22

Dina Lohan


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## bobobob

Queen Latifah wearing Prada pumps


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore  zimbio


----------



## steph22

Naya Riveira


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wore Prada during Paris Fashion Week on July 1 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## steph22

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## RomildaVane

Bonnie Wright in Prada slippers carrying Prada bag.


----------



## bobobob

Maria Fowler


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr



> Thank you @prada for my gorgeous bag! emojiMiranda xxx


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham 



> Thank u @Prada for my shoes!!!! How posh, they have my initials on!!!! x vb


----------



## bobobob

Rebecca Mader


----------



## steph22

Meg Ryan (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Solange Knowles attends the "Blue Jasmine" New York Premiere at MOMA on July 22, 2013 in New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Hart zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dina Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Penny Lancaster
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## ic_locon

Jessica Hart
Photo courtesy of look.co.uk


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## bobobob

Luisana Lopilato


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Natalie Cassidy


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## bobobob

Freida Pinto


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Kate Winslet


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Petra Nemcova


----------



## bobobob

Actress Lupita Nyong'o arrives at the '12 Years A Slave' Premiere during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival Princess of Wales Theatre on September 6, 2013 in Toronto, Canada. credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Alice Eve


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

January Jones


----------



## bobobob

Famke Janssen zimbio


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergera


----------



## steph22

Florence Welch


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Kate Winslet


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Dockery


----------



## bobobob

Lena Dunham


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Kidman


----------



## bobobob

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## bobobob

Kat Graham (shoes)


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## coffeebeanz

browneyesblue said:


> One more!


love the white!


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## steph22

Lena Dunham


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour (coat) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## steph22

Storm Uechtritz
(Source: Snapper/Bauergriffin)


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## steph22

Lucy Watson


----------



## steph22

Blanda Eggenschwiler


----------



## bobobob

Naya Rivera


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Olsen (dress and sunglasses)


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## bobobob

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyongo


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Malin Akerman


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## bobobob

Adele Exarchopoulos zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## bobobob

Keavy Lynch


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone


----------



## bobobob

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Storm Uechtritz


----------



## bobobob

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Candice Swanepoel celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Kimberley Garner


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joshua Malina dressing as Olivia Pope (Scandal)


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## bobobob

Denise Van Outen


----------



## bobobob

Georgie Thompson (middle)


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## bobobob

Mollie King


----------



## bobobob

Marc Jacobs (right) style.com


----------



## bobobob

Daisy Lowe (clutch) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hudson zimbio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## jpham1458




----------



## jpham1458

http://stylesnack.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/miranda-kerr-prada.jpg


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Claire Danes


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Blanda Eggenschwiler
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Karrueche Tran


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## bobobob

Sam Claflin


----------



## steph22

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## bobobob

Oscar Issac facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Dane DeHaan facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Léa Seydoux facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Idris Elba facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Kasia Smutniak facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Kathryn Bigelow facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Paul Dano facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Audrey Tautou facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Léa Seydoux facebook/prada



.


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## bobobob

Sam Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Sam Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Kirstie Alley


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dane DeHaan facebook/prada


----------



## dfry

Gabrielle Union wore Prada to the 2013 Alvin Ailey American Dance Theaters opening night benefit gala in New York City Dec 4, 2013 
Credit rcfa


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Hart


----------



## bobobob

Mollie King


----------



## bobobob

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Amy Childs


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Blanda Eggenschwiler


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lucy Watson


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## steph22

Storm Uechtritz


----------



## steph22

Sam Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## bobobob

Maria Fowler


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Pataky zimbio


----------



## steph22

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## steph22

Billie Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour and Marc Jacobs


----------



## bobobob

Lea Seydoux (coat)


----------



## bobobob

Lea Seydoux


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Wiig


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger


----------



## bobobob

Dane Dehaan


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Pataky zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Denise Van Outen


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Hart


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Pataky zimbio


----------



## steph22

Uma Thurman


----------



## dfry

Michelle Dockery with Prada clutch at the screening of the fourth season premiere of Downton Abbey December 10, 2013 in New York City 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo zimbio


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Amy Willerton


----------



## fightdirrty

Christina Aguilera with what looks like a B1336L


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Pataky


----------



## bobobob

Andy Samberg facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Ben Foster facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Christoph Waltz facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Corey Stoll facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Daniel Bruhl facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Jack Antonoff facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Johnny Galecki facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Oscar Isaac facebook/prada


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel zimbio


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## bobobob

Brit Marling zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Dockery


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Hudson
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## bobobob

Amy Willerton


----------



## steph22

Storm Uechtritz


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hudson zimbio


----------



## steph22

Brit Marling


----------



## steph22

Dame Helen Mirren


----------



## steph22

Katherine Schwarzenegger


----------



## steph22

Kirstie Alley


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Kirstie Alley
> 
> View attachment 2475926


 
Oops...posted wrong photo!


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Petra Nemcova


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Crown Princess Mette-Marit of Norway


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Peaches Geldof


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara

Raso Pietre Stones Clutch




Satin Flap Clutch




Cervo Side Fringe Tote


----------



## steph22

Peaches Geldof


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace
(Source: Gf/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Billie Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Louisa Lytton 
(Source: Gf/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Amy Willerton


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Elsa Pataky


----------



## steph22

Maria Fowler


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Lucy Watson


----------



## steph22

Saoirse Ronan
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## Bratty1919

steph22 said:


> Saoirse Ronan
> (Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)
> 
> View attachment 2523935




This is Miu Miu, not Prada...


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## steph22

Catherine Martin


----------



## dfry

Brie Larson wore Prada shoes and clutch to the Vanity Fair Oscar party March 2 in West Hollywood 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wore Prada to the Miu Miu fashion show in Paris March 5.
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Lupita Nyong'o wore Miu Miu while her assistant carried Prada to the Miu Miu fashion show in Paris March 5.  
Credit tomandlorenzo


----------



## dfry

Lea Seydoux wore Prada to the &#8216;La belle et la bete&#8217; 2014 Berlinale International Film Festival Premiere Feb 14.
credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## Lena186

steph22 said:


> Louisa Lytton
> (Source: Gf/Bauergriffin.Com)
> 
> View attachment 2510920



Can this be carried on the shoulder?


----------



## steph22

Stacy Martin


----------



## steph22

Toni Garrn


----------



## steph22

Storm Uechtritz


----------



## steph22

Uma Thurman


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Uma Thurman


----------



## jessivana

chiara ferragni


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Billie Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Cole


----------



## Lena186

steph22 said:


> Cheryl Cole
> 
> View attachment 2557214



Great outfit. Lots of Prada bags are being seen lately!


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Gemma Collins


----------



## steph22

Lucy Watson


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Storm Uechtritz


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Arterton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Louise Thompson


----------



## steph22

Storm Uechtritz


----------



## steph22

Amy Willerton


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Samantha Barks


----------



## steph22

Laura Bailey (right)


----------



## steph22

Annabelle Wallis


----------



## steph22

Bonnie Wright


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## bobobob

Brie Larson


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## lindsay_s5a

Absolutely obsessed with Prada sunnies! &#128526;


----------



## steph22

Rose McGowan


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton 
(Source: Gf/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## dfry

Audrey Tatou wore Prada at the Grace of Monaco 2014 Cannes Film Festival Opening
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Gabrielle Union In Prada  2014 Met Gala 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Sarah Paulson In Prada  2014 Met Gala 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Adele Exarchopoulos In Prada  2014 Met Gala 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Margot Robbie in Prada  2014 Met Gala 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Milla Jovovich at The L.A. Gay & Lesbian Centers 2014 An Evening with Women on May 10 in Beverly Hills
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Emma Stone wore Prada at the premiere of her new movie 'The Amazing Spider-Man 2' on April 24 in NYC.
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Claire Danes wore Prada to the 2014 New York Live Arts Gala in New York City April 22 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## bobobob

Famke Janssen


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Sinitta


----------



## steph22

Lana del Rey


----------



## steph22

Sinnita


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union  
(Source: Gvk)


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Carly Cole


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Imogen Leaver


----------



## steph22

Venus Williams


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Amy Childs


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## steph22

Calista Flockhart


----------



## steph22

Storm Uechtritz


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## dfry

Elsa Pataky and Chris Hemsworth at Wimbledon 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Samantha Harris


----------



## steph22

Samantha Barks


----------



## steph22

January Jones 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara zimbio


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sinitta


----------



## steph22

Lorde


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington 
(Source: Rb/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## DanieB

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington zimbio


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Uma Thurman


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Milla Jovovich 



​


----------



## steph22

Petra Nemcova


----------



## steph22

Toni Braxton 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Tallulah Willis 



​


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Stacey Dash
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Daisy Fuentes (Source: Gvk)


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Olga Kurylenko


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## MrGoyard

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Sinitta


----------



## steph22

Elisabetta Canalis


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Eva Mendes


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Burke


----------



## steph22

Tamara Beckwith


----------



## steph22

Ronni Ancona


----------



## steph22

Gemma Collins


----------



## miriammarquez

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Sinitta


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## miriammarquez

Bette Midler


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Natalie Cassidy


----------



## miriammarquez

Lena Dunham


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## Luxchic77

Joey Yung (Hong Kong actress & singer)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## miriammarquez

Gigi Hadid


----------



## Luxchic77

Kathy Chow (Hong Kong model & TV presenter)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat (Thailand model & actress)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## miriammarquez

Lena and Taylor


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Lena Dunham


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> sofia vergara
> 
> View attachment 2839645


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## miriammarquez

Paula Abdul


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Amy Willerton


----------



## steph22

Alex Jones


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrum


----------



## steph22

Amy Willerton


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## miriammarquez

Bianca Jagger


----------



## miriammarquez

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## Lena186

steph22 said:


> Bethenny Frankel
> 
> View attachment 2872074




Does anyone know what season is this bag? Couldn't find it in my local store ! TIA


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Alex Jones


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## miriammarquez

Petra Nemcova


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## miriammarquez

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## steph22

Alex Jones


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Renew Zellweger


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Petra Nemcova


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## lvtramp

DUDE I have been a member since dec and have made 5 posts (6 with this  one) and I STILL can't start my own thread. What the ef? I have no idea  how to PM anyone about it or who I would even PM? #FrustrationCity
SO I need to hijack  this thread and ask my question:

WHAT BAG IS THIS!? So in love with it but I don't know the official name  and I am basically a Prada newbie other than the fake I had in  highschool lol 

Thank you in advance ladies & gents!!!

s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/82/bd/ef/82bdefbde51cb88e2c711d0e06d9363d.jpg


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## bobobob

Danielle Armstrong


----------



## bobobob

Dame Helen Mirren


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Dame Helen Mirren


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Ruth Wilson


----------



## ayumiken

Miranda Kerr holding Prada Flowers bag.... looking chic


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Elsa Pataky


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## miriammarquez

Sia


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen


----------



## steph22

Gabby Logan


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## ouikm

Nice Pic.


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Storm Uechtritz


----------



## steph22

Elisabetta Canalis


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Luisa Zissman


----------



## steph22

Hannah Davis


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Petra Nemcova


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## Camaro Chic

steph22 said:


> Chloe Moretz
> 
> View attachment 2923188




Does everyone and their mother own this bag? I'm a newbie-- what's it called? Every celeb seems to have one.


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## allyloupuppy

Camaro Chic said:


> Does everyone and their mother own this bag? I'm a newbie-- what's it called? Every celeb seems to have one.



Yes! And me too! It's Prada's most popular bag, like LV'S speedy. It the double zip lux tote


----------



## maja2506

I have to admit that I have two of this model. They are just great and don't lose their shape at all...


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## dotty8

Camaro Chic said:


> Does everyone and their mother own this bag? I'm a newbie-- what's it called? Every celeb seems to have one.



Yes, it's a classic... it's called Prada Galleria bag (after the famous Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II in Milan)  I love it, I didn't really like Prada bags before this style came out


----------



## Miss World

Maria Shriver wearing a Prada Nylon Backpack.


----------



## steph22

Talullah Willis


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

Famke Janssen


----------



## steph22

Crown Princess Mary


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancey


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Hannah Davis


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## steph22

Laura Bailey


----------



## Miss World

Vicky Pattison wearing a Prada Saffiano double zip tote bag.


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lucy Watson


----------



## steph22

Alex Jones


----------



## steph22

Erin Andrews


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## miriammarquez

Yolanda Foster


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## miriammarquez

Bella Heathcote


----------



## miriammarquez

Savannah Guthrie


----------



## emb0314

Beach Bum said:


> Please use this thread to post pics of celebrities and their PRADA bags and any PRADA accessories...THANKS!
> 
> 
> PLEASE NO CHITCHAT!
> PICS ONLY!



Wishing I was bold enough to do baby blue


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowden


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Morgan Goodwin


----------



## l0veileen

Roma Downey


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## steph22

Princess Mary of Denmark


----------



## steph22

Maria Menounos


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## steph22

Luisa Zissman


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## l0veileen

*Anna Dello Russo*

*

*


----------



## l0veileen

*Chiara Ferragni*

*


*


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Maria Menounos


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Bobby Monteverde


----------



## steph22

Kelly Hoppen


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Arielle Kebbel


----------



## steph22

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Rita Hanks


----------



## steph22

Daniela Braga


----------



## steph22

Kari Matchett


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Bonnie Wright


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Lynda Lopez


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Uma Thurman


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## idklol123

Dorinda Medley


----------



## steph22

Teresa Palmer


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Maria Menounos


----------



## steph22

Billie Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Larsen Thompson


----------



## steph22

Gala Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Bryan Boy


----------



## steph22

Nina Suess


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Uma Thurman


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Elena Perminova


----------



## Miss World

Alexa Chung carrying Prada velvet mini bag


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## BelleLondon

Olivia Pope


----------



## BelleLondon

Olivia Pope


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Sam Johnson


----------



## steph22

Thandie Newton


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Iris Berben


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Claire Holt


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## Elenaperod

Is that a double lux tote? Looks gorgeous


----------



## steph22

Maria Shriver


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Susan Sarandon


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid

View attachment 3775615


----------



## steph22

Willa Holland


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Holland Taylor


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## l0veileen

kat graham


----------



## l0veileen

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Model Rocky Barnes


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajowski


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Amelia Lily


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Uma Thurman


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Maria Menounos


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Naya Rivera


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## Miss World

Jordyn Woods carrying a cute Prada Nylon vela handbag. Prada Nylon bags are making a huge fashion comeback and I think here to stay for the next several years.


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Naya Riviera


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## steph22

Sofia Boutella


----------



## steph22

Bella Heathcote


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Lottie Moss


----------



## bobobob

Lottie Moss


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Maria Menounos zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jackie Cruz


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Bella Hadid
> 
> View attachment 3962351


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Chanel Iman


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jade Thirlwell


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## bobobob

Julia Corden


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kate Winslet


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson, Claire Danes and Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Nicole Peltz


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Geri Horner


----------



## steph22

Louisa Warwick


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## bobobob

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Richie


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Richie


----------



## bobobob

Andrew Watt


----------



## bobobob

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Richie


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Paulson wearing Prada dress


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Sofia Richie


 again


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Kimberley Garner


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## bobobob

Mindy Kaling


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Jade Thirlwall

View attachment 4107068


----------



## steph22

Serena Rees


----------



## steph22

Kristin Davis


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Crosby


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## lady shosha

Rihanna in Barbados yesterday


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jonathan Cheban


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Hannah Gross


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Gigi Hadid
> 
> View attachment 4183075


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Kali Uchis


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Halston Sage


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Princess Mary of Denmark


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## May David




----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osborne


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## steph22

Sarah Ellen


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Amy Pejkovic


----------



## steph22

Amelia Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

: Tonya Lewis Lee


----------



## steph22

Brigitte Macron


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## bobobob

Elle Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Tina Kunakey


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Victoria Pendleton


----------



## bobobob

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Montana Brown


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Jessie Habermann


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## bobobob

Chiara Ferragni zimbio


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## bobobob

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Mabel McVey


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Adwoa Aboah


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## bobobob

Iggy Azalea


----------



## bobobob

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Amelia Gray Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## bobobob

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Keys zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

Milla Jovovich


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Duchess of Cambridge


----------



## bobobob

Jorja Smith


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Jonathan Cheban


----------



## bobobob

Kaia Gerber


----------



## bobobob

Mia Goth


----------



## steph22

Rachel Brosnahan


----------



## steph22

Noor Tagouri


----------



## bobobob

Ami and Aya Suzuki


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Paola Alberdi


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Tamu McPherson


----------



## steph22

Tina Leung


----------



## steph22

Lena Lademann


----------



## steph22

Susie Lau


----------



## steph22

Molly Chiang


----------



## steph22

Amanda Gorman


----------



## steph22

Tavi Gevinson


----------



## steph22

Faye Tsui


----------



## bobobob

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Rowan Blanchard


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Cindy Bruna


----------



## bobobob

steph22 said:


> Olivia Culpo
> 
> View attachment 4355550


That's Valextra


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Montana Brown


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Haley Bennett


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Storm Reid


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Sadie Sink


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Uma Thurman


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Olivia Holt


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Katherine Schwarzenegger


----------



## steph22

Maddie Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## mcknzAlex

Irina Shayk looks pretty with her Mickey Mouse top and a Prada Saffiano Mini Bag and Prada Platform Sandal.


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## Sterntalerli

steph22 said:


> Cara Delevingne
> View attachment 4465861


Who is that in front of her? Her style is adorable


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson - her girlfriend.


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Victoria Pendleton


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## steph22

Rowan Blanchard


----------



## steph22

Jade Thirlwall


----------



## steph22

Geri Halliwell


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Leona Lewis


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Maisie Williams


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## bobobob

Margaret Qualley


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## steph22

Thandie Newton


----------



## bobobob

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## bobobob

Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## bobobob

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Molly Moorish


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Miriam Galanti


----------



## steph22

Roman Blanchard


----------



## steph22

Roman Blanchard


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Geri Horner


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Geri Horner


----------



## steph22

Jackie Cruz


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Lorraine Kelly


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Lila Grace Moss


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Goldie Hawn


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Barbara Palvin


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Karlie Klass


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Sofia Carson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jasmin Walia


----------



## steph22

Anwar Hadid


----------



## steph22

Delilah Belle Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Maria Menounos


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Stassi Schroeder


----------



## steph22

Caprice Bourret


----------



## steph22

Lourdes Leon


----------



## steph22

Stassi Schroeder


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Brielle Biermann


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Montana Brown


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Mabel


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Geri Horner


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Stormi Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hunter Schafer


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid on Vogue Spain


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Arabella Chi


----------



## steph22

Rosalia


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Addison Rae


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Nessa Barrett


----------



## steph22

Arabella Chi


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner’s daughter Stormi


----------



## steph22

Tessa Thompson


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Emma Corrin


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## steph22

Matilda De Angelis


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Lila Grace Moss


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Josephine Skriver


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## songan

Emily Ratajkowski




Prada vest and jeans


----------



## songan

July 2021 - Karin Tiegel, freelance fashion writer, dons Prada coat and Prada shorts.


----------



## steph22

Josephine Skriver


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## songan

Fan Bingbing (39 years old)
Prada Saffiano Leather Tote


blur function in app turned on for favorable lighting to blur skin and camoflauge minor signs of age(?)


----------



## songan

GITTA BANKO
Prada Shearling Flat Sandals ($975 home slippers for wearing outside )


Product code: *1XX600_173_F0379_F_ZF20*


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Pink


----------



## songan

Camille Charriere


----------



## songan

Fan Bing Bing (范冰冰)



^Prada Black Double Breasted Technical Poplin Raincoat
Prada Re-Nylon Gabardine Skirt
Prada yellow socks and Prada knit hat

The Prada Waist Belt w/ Logo-engraved Side Release Belt & Gabardine Pouch is sold together as a set with the Re-Nylon Gabardine Skirt. The belt was taken from the Re-Nylon Gabardine Skirt (which is not visible underneath her Black Double Breasted Technical Poplin Raincoat) and placed over the outermost layer.



^Prada Monolith Brushed Leather and Nylon Boots


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## songan

Sammy Cheng ( 鄭秀文 ) - Queen of Cantopop



^ Prada Saffiano Tote bag in red color really suits her style.
Denim jumpsuits and playsuits are now trending.


----------



## songan

Karen Wazem (Lebanese-British model and fashion content creator)




Balayaged hair tied into neat bun with strong center part and catfish bangs are some of the major hair trends.
Asymmetry (uneven dress hem) is emblematic of 2021.


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## songan

*Negin Mirsalehi*
Iranian-Dutch Supermodel


Prada Saffiano Galleria
Prada Mens' Re-Nylon Shirt
Prada Mens' Re-Nylon Shorts


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## songan

Irene Kim (아이린) 
Irene is a Korean-American model, beauty and fashion blogger, and television personality.


----------



## songan

Gabriella Bergudo


----------



## songan

Gabrielle Berdugo
Prada Ultra-Vox Sunglasses in yellow
Asymmetric tank top//Belt bag//Athletic shorts//Bead bracelet//Oversized blazer = 2021 T R E N D S


----------



## HarleyQuinn1

Hey! Does anyone know the style and brand of this bag seen on Avril Lavigne? I think it’s prada? Thanks!


----------



## songan

SOUTH KOREA - JULY 25, 2021
Actress Lee Si Young (이시영) shows off 4-5 new Prada items.


----------



## HarleyQuinn1

Is this a Prada bag??


----------



## steph22

Peta Murgatroyd


----------



## steph22

Emma Corrin


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as a dark and troubled writer, Ko Mun Yeong, in It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아). In episode 12, she wears Prada blazer over a Prada dress and yellow Altuzarra Davidson mules.




Prada Belted Single-Breasted Jacket


Prada Jersey and Crepe De Chine Dress with Lace

Further into episode 12, Seo Ye Ji also wears another white Prada dress with Altuzarra Tequila 105mm Leather Sandals and a silver Chanel bag and a white ceramic J12 watch.






Prada Egyptian Cotton Poplin Dress with Lace

SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## steph22

Tessa Thompson


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## songan

*Behati Prinsloo*




^ Prada Monolith Combat Boots
Charlotte Knowles Orange Halcyon Tank Top
Charlotte Knowles Brown Tactical Bustier Tank
Charlotte Knowles Brown Ghater Trousers
Nana-Nana So Me (Not a Cassette Tape) Case




^ Prada Monolith Combat Boots
Prada Mini Crystal Crossbody bag in pink
The Mannei Kerak Blazer in Black
Marine Serre Amphibia Yellow and Black New Jersey Shirt
Marine Serre Amphibia Black and Yellow Yoga Lounge Pants
Manso Hi Honey! Ring

SOURCE: www.starstyle.com


----------



## charlottawill

songan said:


> *Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as a dark and troubled writer, Ko Mun Yeong, in It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아). In episode 12, she wears Prada blazer over a Prada dress and yellow Altuzarra Davidson mules.
> View attachment 5164700
> View attachment 5164698
> View attachment 5164702
> 
> Prada Belted Single-Breasted Jacket
> View attachment 5164701
> 
> Prada Jersey and Crepe De Chine Dress with Lace
> 
> Further into episode 12, Seo Ye Ji also wears another white Prada dress with Altuzarra Tequila 105mm Leather Sandals and a silver Chanel bag and a white ceramic J12 watch.
> View attachment 5164728
> 
> View attachment 5164729
> 
> View attachment 5164730
> 
> Prada Egyptian Cotton Poplin Dress with Lace
> 
> SOURCE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
> 
> 
> Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buro247.sg


I'm not familiar with this actor but her clothes are stunning.


----------



## songan

*Addison Rae* - TikTok Millionaire, singer & dancer




^ Prada Re-edition 2000 Mini Nylon bag
Lululemon Hotty Hot High-Rise Shorts
Converse Chuck Taylor All Star Low Top sneakers


----------



## songan

*Lily Rose Depp *(model, actress, daughter of Vanessa Paradis and Johnny Depp) goes for a Whole Foods grocery run.




^ Prada Tessuto Shoulder Bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



Apple headphones
Eric Emmanuel Ee Argyle Shorts
Brandy Melville Skylar white cropped tank top
Nike Jordan Flight Origin 3 Sneakers


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## songan

*Elisse Joson *- Filipina actress, model, endorser

Yellow Vintage PRADA


----------



## songan

*Elisse Joson *- Filipina actress, model, endorser

Pink PRADA Reissue


----------



## steph22

Model Duckie Thot


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## songan

*Gabriella Berdugo*
08.19.2021


PRADA Raffia Tote Bag in petal pink
Product code: *1BG393_2A2T_F0442_V_OOO  *
Vintage MIU MIU pink dress
PRADA Shearling Slides in black 
Product code: *1XX592_173_F0002_F_020* 

SOURCES: @gabriella.berdugo, @prada


----------



## songan

*Han Ji Hyun* (한지현) wears a NEW season PRADA Small Brushed Leather Tote in Penthouse season 3 episode 3.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Product Code:
1BA331_ZO6_F0002_V_OOO​


----------



## songan

Actress* Nam Gyu-Ri* (남규리) wears NEW season Prada Symbole Drop Earrings in the Korean drama, You Are My Spring episode 6.




ID done by: songan
instagram: songsenkei
Product code: *1JO731_2DSP_F0002*​


----------



## songan

Irene from Red Velvet


----------



## songan

*Annabel Rosendahl *- NEXT model and fashion personality





Prada Nylon Tote Bag  
Product code: *1BG373_2DJN_F0002_V_O1O*

Prada Brushed Leather Loafers
Product code: *1D246M_ULS_F0002_F_B050*


----------



## songan

*Elisse Joson* - model & actress in the Philippines

PRADA Nylon Purse


SOURCE: @elissejosonn


----------



## allanrvj

Maluma baby









						MALUMA on Instagram: "VOLVIÓ EL DIRTY   Perreando desde la gran  “GATA” (la nueva en el mapa)  COMING SOON.  @blessd  @kaplaymiky  @philipariaz  @therudeboyz_"
					

MALUMA shared a post on Instagram: "VOLVIÓ EL DIRTY   Perreando desde la gran  “GATA” (la nueva en el mapa)  COMING SOON.  @blessd  @kaplaymiky  @philipariaz  @therudeboyz_". Follow their account to see 8211 posts.




					www.instagram.com
				





(I feel so warm and fuzzy that we have similar bags; mine is just black)


----------



## songan

*Lena Perminova* - model


----------



## songan

*Nathalie Fanj* (ناتالي فنج) - Lebanese model and social media maven
*Emily Ratajowski* - actress and commercial model




Same Prada denim bra, Prada denim jeans and Prada Saffiano Galleria tote bag.
Who wore it better?


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## songan

Singer/song-writer *Madison Beer* wears Prada Brushed Leather Loafers.


ID credit: songan
Source: Pinterest


----------



## songan

*Camille Charriere*
08.26.2021* *


Prada Fabric Shoulder Bag
Prada Brushed Leather Slngback Pumps


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## songan

BEVERLY HILLS, CA - August 27, 2021
*Nicola Anne Peltz *wears PRADA Nappa Leather Biker Jacket outside Alfred's Cafe.


SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## songan

*Lee Da Hee* (이다희) looks elegant in her Prada padded headband. 
Headbands are back in-vogue as 90's fashion reigns on in 2021.



SOURCES: entertain.naver.com, newsen.com


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## songan

Serbian socialite *Tamara Kalinic* wears Prada at home in London & Paris.


----------



## songan

Bollywood actress *Anushka Sharma *opted for a casual look, comprising a white t-shirt, paired with black cargos, and a puffer yellow jacket by Prada as she makes her way to the Mumbai airport. The Prada Technical Nylon Puffer Jacket is the perfect jacket to brighten your day.


SOURCE: bollywoodlife.com, www.vogue.in/vogue-closet/collection/anushka-sharma-white-tshirt-black-cargo-pants-yellow-puffer-jacket-prada-sneakers-sunglasses-mumbai-airport/


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## songan

[J*e*ss*i*c*a *W*a*ng]


SOURCE: IG@jessicawang


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Jade Thirlwall


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Trinny Woodhall


----------



## songan

Gianna / Jun Ji Hyun (전지현) wears Prada in episode 8 of My Love From Another Star. Her character Cheon Song Yi wore head-to-toe Prada including an Prada embellished dress that she teamed up with a black Prada coat and Prada Bernie Calfskin Boots. She also wore distinctive Prada Saffiano Leather and Crystal Earrings and carried a Prada Light Blue Clutch.


----------



## steph22

Jess Glynne


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Dina Asher-Smith


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Jaime Xie


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Valentina Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Shira Haas


----------



## steph22

Tamu McPherson


----------



## steph22

Bryanboy


----------



## steph22

Maisie Williams


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 24, 2021 - MILAN, ITALY
Gilda Ambrosio (The Attico), Giorgia Tordini (The Attico), and Amina Muaddi attend the Prada runway show.



SOURCES: IG@benepavl, IG@aminamuaddi


----------



## songan

9/24/21 - MILAN FASHION WEEK
Karina Nigay wears Prada to the runway show.


----------



## songan

Tamara Kalinic at 2021 Milan Fashion Week



#MFW
SOURCE: IG@tamarakalinic


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Suzy Menkes


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## songan

Karen Wazen Bakazi (كارن وازن)
I  the last photo.

#MFW #Milan Fashion Week 2021


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 24, 2021 - MILAN, ITALY
Leonie Hanne wore Prada to attend the Prada Spring/Summer 2022 runway show during Milan Fashion Week. 


The dark green, large sequined Prada jacket complements her blonde hair much like her acquaintance Karen Wazen Bakhazi's warmer purple, large sequined Prada jacket complemented her brown hair and eyes. (See the above photo #1889).

#MILAN FASHION WEEK #MFW
SOURCE: zimbio.com


----------



## songan

Supermodel Liu Wen (刘雯) wore a Prada F/W 2021 look to the Prada S/S 2022 fashion show. 



#MILAN FASHION WEEK #MFW 
SOURCE: 小红书


----------



## songan

Model Kylie Jenner struts whilst wearing $11,000 Prada runway wedges and a Prada nylon bag.


SOURCE: preview.ph


----------



## songan

Filipina actress Kathryn Bernardo goes casual with her Ruched Prada Nylon Mini Bag.


----------



## songan

Bridgette Qiao, otherwise known as Qiao Xin (乔欣), is an actress and TV host in China. She's wearing a Prada white button-up shirt dress, a Prada pinafore dress, and Prada headband.


SOURCE: Sina Weibo blog


----------



## songan

Actress Yang Zi (杨紫) posed with Prada loafers and a Prada Saffiano leather tote.


----------



## songan

Gilda Ambrosio - digital media maven and co-founder of The Attico



#PFW #PARIS FASHION WEEK 2021
SOURCE: IGstories@gildaambrosio


----------



## songan

Fashion personality & instagrammer *Susie Lau*, otherwise known as Susie Bubble, wore full-on Prada to the Prada S/S 2022 runway show.


#MFW #Milan Fashion Week 2021
SOURCE:IG@susiebubble


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## songan

Camille Charierre




SOURCE: IG


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## songan

K-pop star Irene from Red Velvet 



SOURCE: Vogue


----------



## songan

Supermodel and fashion IT girl Bella Hadid wore Gucci with Prada.



Prada Cheetah Pony Hair Baguette​SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## songan

Gilda Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Addison Rae


----------



## songan

Chinese-American heiress Jamie Xie arrived at Prada and decided to style her yellow Prada coat and Prada bag with bright blue boots from Alexandre Vauthier for an extra pop of color.




# Milan Fashion Week 2021
SOURCE:
	

	







						Law Roach and Jaime Xie Are Enlivening Street Style, One Vintage Look at a Time
					

The reality star's wardrobe of pieces from iconic runway shows stood out amongst a sea of new clothes.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## songan

Margaret Qualley


----------



## steph22

Addison Rae


----------



## songan

Tamara Kalinic


----------



## songan

Xenia Adonts


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## songan

Karlie Kloss - supermodel



^ Prada Fall 2021 Floral Mesh Top


----------



## songan

Actress Lily Collins wears a yellow Prada Cleo bag in the Emily in Paris season 2 spoilers.


SOURCE: buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/emily-in-paris-season-2-best-fashion-looks.html


----------



## songan

Trans model and LGBT activist Maxim Magnus attends a party hosted by British Vogue to celebrate Self Portrait at The MAINE Mayfair on October 28, 2021 in London, England.


----------



## songan

Model Anna Rosa Vitiello represented by NEXT Model Management


----------



## songan

Lottie Moss - model and half sister of supermodel Kate Moss
She attended the British Vogue x Self-Portrait - party at The Maine on October 28, 2021 in London, England.


----------



## songan

SAVANNAH, GEORGIA - OCTOBER 2, 2021: 
Australian actress Odessa Young posed with her Discovery Award during the 24th SCAD Savannah Film Festival.
She's dressed in a Prada top and Prada skirt. On her 160 cm frame, the midi skirt looks like a maxi skirt.


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## songan

Actress Ella Hunt


----------



## songan

Timothée Chalamet


SOURCE: https://vogue.sg/venice-film-festival-2021-fashion/


----------



## songan

Negin Mirsalehi - model


----------



## steph22

Avril Lavigne


----------



## songan

Lea Naumann 




Bucket hats and the cow spot pattern are trends for 2021.


----------



## songan

Lea Naumann



SOURCE: gettyimages.ie


----------



## songan

High fashion model Emili Sindlev


----------



## songan

Natalia Verza


----------



## songan

Avril Lavigne


----------



## songan

Rawdah Mohamed - Somalian-Norweigan high fashion model


#MFW (Milan Fashion Week 2021)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Storm Reid


----------



## steph22

Camila Mendes


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Camilla Kerslake


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Zawe Ashton


----------



## steph22

Hana Cross


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Keke Palmer


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Tallulah Willis


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Helen Hunt


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Annita


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Australian designer Pip Edwards


----------



## steph22

Mia Goth


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Hunter Schafer


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Mia Goth


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## rosewang924

steph22 said:


> Kelly Brook
> View attachment 5328782



Does anyone know what size this is?


----------



## steph22

Emilie Livingston


----------



## steph22

Valentina Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Charli D'Amelio


----------



## steph22

Leonie Hanne


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Tik Tok activist Amelie Zilber


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Stacey Bendet


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lily Chee


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Charli D'amelio


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lashana Lynch


----------



## steph22

Adwoa Aboah


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Serena Kerrigan


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Carrie Berk


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Hunter Schafer


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## poleneceline

Jeon Somi (South Korea)


----------



## poleneceline

Kim Minju


----------



## poleneceline

Tiffany Young


----------



## poleneceline

WJSN Bona


----------



## poleneceline

IVE Rei


----------



## poleneceline

Sunmi


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Nicole Ari Parker


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Ncuti Gatwa


----------



## steph22

Emile Livingstone


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## poleneceline

Gfriend/VIVIZ Eunha

Source


----------



## poleneceline

TWICE Sana


----------



## steph22

Priscilla Presley


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Maisie Williams


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Talulah Willis


----------



## steph22

Tessa Thompson


----------



## steph22

Bonnie Wright


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Storm Reid


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Julia Garner


----------



## steph22

Addison Rae


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## poleneceline

Jeon Somi (South Korea)


----------



## steph22

Tessa Thompson


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzales


----------



## steph22

Ruth Negga


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## poleneceline

G-IDLE Minnie


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Denise Richards


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Hunter Schafer


----------



## steph22

Chanel Iman


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Ladd


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Lorde


----------



## steph22

Lashana Lynch


----------



## steph22

Bambi Northwood-Blyth


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Diana Silvers


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Leona Lewis


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Addison Rae


----------



## steph22

Ella Hunt


----------



## steph22

Jess Glynne


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## allanrvj

Lil Nas X


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Addison Rae


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Emma Chamberlain


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Laura Jackson


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Caylee Cowan


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Kristin Davis


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzales


----------

